# Well I bought Api stress coat



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

So wish me luck guys


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I just tested it to see how well it works with api testing kit everything looks good or it gives a false reading?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I talked to someone and said its said its safe to use it just wont remove ammonia which i dont have in my tap water anyways


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I tested my tap water yep no ammonia at all yay!


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have api stress coat to and I don't remember hearing it removes ammonia..


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thats the thing it dosent but people were complaining about that in reviews so i was worried


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

API stress coat is a tap water conditioner with the added benefit of apparently healing fins and scales if you double the dose. It's got nothing to do with removing ammonia. But you can buy ammolock which is also by API it detoxifies the ammonia so if you have ammonia it will make it so it's not harmful to fish, you'll still have ammonia but it wont hurt your fishies, I think the ammolock gives false readings though, stress coat definitely doesn't, I have a big bottle of stress coat I use in my community tank and betta tanks along with the API ammolock, I love both products!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> API stress coat is a tap water conditioner with the added benefit of apparently healing fins and scales if you double the dose. It's got nothing to do with removing ammonia. But you can buy ammolock which is also by API it detoxifies the ammonia so if you have ammonia it will make it so it's not harmful to fish, you'll still have ammonia but it wont hurt your fishies, I think the ammolock gives false readings though, stress coat definitely doesn't, I have a big bottle of stress coat I use in my community tank and betta tanks along with the API ammolock, I love both products!


Good to know! Yea i was just worried but i dont have ammonia in my tap water thank god so that i am not worried about that. 

I hear good stuff on this product so i had to try it i mean water conditioner plus has aloe vera for healing? Thats a plus!


----------

